# Cardinal Tetras with kribs or rams



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

How many cardinal tetras should I add to my 20g long? Tanmates would be either a group of Bolivian rams or a pair of kribs (haven't decided yet).


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Cardinal tetras with bolivian rams. Though they would be safe in terms of lunch, the temp requirement is much much higher than what the bolivans would enjoy and cardinals are very delicate when kept cooler than they are found in nature (and most cardinals in the states are WC). I'd recommend black neons, which come from the same area as bolivians.

Kribs might munch on them though even if they could tolerate the higher temp ... not that I'd through anything in with a pair of kribs in a take that small.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmmmm.....would you say german blue rams would be a good tankmate for cardinals since they both like it warm? I could do that too.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, that would be a much better selection. I've kept a pair of bolivian rams in a 20 long before, and it works but becuase they are much larger, bulkier fish than the blue rams ... you can keep less fish with them in terms of bioload. A pair of blue rams would give you a nice school of cardinals (or green neons) to match with them, instead of only a couple you would be squeezing in there with the bolivians.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

So how many should I plan on adding if tankmates were blue rams? I should just get one pair of rams, is that correct?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, and you say high temp but how high like 83-84ish?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've never been able to keep 2 pairs in a 20 gallon long or a 29 gallon (same footprint). Like most cichlids, I do grab a few juvy's and let them pair off naturally ... but then remove the extras. I normally did about 12 cardinals in a 20 long, but was doing water changes 2x a week. And yes, 84F is the lowest I would go. I know others have luck with a lower temp, but I never did. In the wild the temp ranges from 82-90F depending on the time of year.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a group of cardinals and bolivians in a 30 long(3'footprint) and keep the temp around 79-80. Everyone is doing fine at the middle temp so far.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Picked up 15 cardinals and 4GBR today. I think I got 1M3F so hopefully I will get a pair  Right now they are in a 10g with temp at 85-86. After their quarantine they will move into my 20g. Any other tips or tricks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just keep up on the water changes, blue rams are very nitrate sensitive. Not many plants do well at that temp either, I generally just used anubias.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

All is well so far and it looks like I have a pair, they are cleaning a rock as we speak and female has distended egg tube. Question, what happens if I do not remove the other two females right away? Will the pair bond break if there are other females around ready to spawn? All 15 cardinals are still with us too. Knowing how fragile they are I really expected to loose a couple. I feel lucky and wish I could go get some more!!! $0.99 for cardinals and 15 for a quad of rams all healthy is a GREAT deal.  So happy :dancing: Hope it lasts :fish:


----------

